# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Glock: The Other 9mms  Part 2

## DonGlock26

> *Glock: The Other 9mms – Part 2*
> 
> By: Robb Manning | November 5, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The G26 and G27 were introduced at the same time in July, 1995. They were the first of the subcompact Glocks, often affectionately called “Baby Glocks.”*
> 
> ...

----------


## Kodiak

Good guns in typical Glock fashion.   I had a Gen4 a couple of years ago, but couldn't hang with that short grip and sold it.  Here it is with a 33 rounder stuffed in it.........

----------

DonGlock26 (11-16-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

Nice!!  I have a 33 round magazine as well. My G-26 is a gen 3 with a grip reduction.

----------


## Iron

I have a gen 4 for my CCW. Great little gun you can definitely fight with.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-19-2015)

----------


## usfan

I've got the g-19 & g-34 in 9mm.. awesome, reliable, & pretty accurate.  with all the capacity, you definitely don't feel underpowered.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-19-2015)

----------


## liberal_hack

holds 12 rounds

priced right

I've already put about 1,000 rounds of 115 and 124 gr without any issues

can't beat the price either

----------


## liberal_hack

I shoot this better than my buddies Glocks or Sig

I had the trigger modified to about 6 pounds

----------

usfan (11-19-2015)

----------

